# Odessa - Summer Capital of Ukraine



## DjDeeeeeen (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks!=) Wonderful theme=)
p.s.I love Odessa. My favorite city.


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/svetly7498/









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/niku-viktor/



























http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/shleebenglob/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ol-lusha-2011/tags/одесса/view/299454?page=2









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ol-lusha-2011/tags/одесса/view/299455?page=2


----------



## Polliana (Oct 5, 2011)

Great pics! This city looks very clean and well organized.


----------



## Trionix (Oct 14, 2011)

Igor L. said:


> ^^ In Odessa the most beautiful girls but only after Kyiv girls.


If you say that - you have never been to Ternopil ! =))


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://narod.i.ua/user/1151695/









http://lagioconda.in.ua


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

NICE!


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/kappa-slavick/









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/man-vladimir2010/


















http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lady-miss-margo2010/


















http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/super-olman/









http://sly-hamster.ya.ru/









http://san-red.ya.ru/#y5__id45









http://sve8147.ya.ru/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Nice update=)


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk555









http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1701751823

















www.omegan.com.ua









www.veseliymakler.ru








http://www.panoramio.com/user/698340


















photo by Irina Pichugina

















http://www.panoramio.com/user/638122



























http://lawyerdv.livejournal.com


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/odessa_port_hdr_192461/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.fotopapa.com/photoschool/369/




































http://ostrozub.com









http://2sty1e-icon.livejournal.com









http://goer.od.ua


























www.tunnel.ru









http://ostrozub.com









http://odessa.kurorts.com









www.tpk.ua


























http://rivierabeach.com.ua




































http://riviera.com.ua/




























































http://kruk.odessa.ua/gallerys


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

The ladies of Odessa certainly know how to dress well.


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

...

*Odessa also called 'party capital' of Ukraine. In the city there is 136 hotels, 439 restaurants & cafes, over 50 nightclubs.* 




























by Cheeeeesecat222










http://goer.od.ua








By goneforawander


























http://lagioconda.odessa.ua








http://restaurants.goer.od.ua 

























http://park.od.ua/en/gallery/photo


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Deribasovska Street after the rain 3/9/2011



















https://profiles.google.com/podgik.odessa









by Olga fotki.yandex.ru








http://nomera.odessa.ua


*Humorina Parade, 2011:*



























https://profiles.google.com/Sergey.Maximenko



























https://profiles.google.com/podgik.odessa








by Vosk


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow....great pics of a great looking city.


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

^^
thanks 










http://www.flickr.com/photos/ingalatvia/









http://dumskaya.net


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Falling snow and temperatures below minus 10 Celsius are rare in Odesa. Winters are short and mild with an average temperature of around freezing point. The city has a relatively warm, comparatively dry climate with long summers and temperatures averaging 22 degrees Celsius during the summer months. 

a few pics of winter in Odessa: 













































https://profiles.google.com/podgik.odessa/









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/natyli4kaprinsessa/








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/fedorchuk-oleg/








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pavliks-32








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/seodeltsov/

















http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/man-vladimir2010/








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/mishka-d2008/









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/odessit175/








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/evg-nova/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

. .
*Streets of Odessa:*
. .









































































































































































































source: Yandex map


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2011)

- edit


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

marvelous and colorful photos from Odessa....:cheers:


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

^^ Thanks)













^^ "We ♥ you Odessa" http://www.flickr.com/photos/bez_zatej 



Odessa Film Festival 2011:


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/sgs






































http://tusovki.od.ua/


Ukrainian Drift Championship in Odessa, july 2011






















































http://tusovki.od.ua
​


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great updates!


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://ia.35photo.ru/photo_34535/









http://id2024965.35photo.ru/photo_294074/


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

Really cool pics. Looks like a happenin' town!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Beautiful city. I am very impressed by many of these stunning buildings. A city that clearly has much to offer.


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://sito4.35photo.ru/photo_294684/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

2008 © J. Dudas flickr.com​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/yermakov 



















http://ru.andrewkarpov.com/



























http://www.panoramio.com/user/3360703​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://salo-sd.500px.com/ by S. Dymchenko


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://salo-sd.500px.com/ Dymchenko
























http://www.flickr.com/photos/stas_rimskiy/








http://500px.com/AShamilev


----------



## Fitzrovian (Oct 12, 2011)

Beautiful pictures. What a shame that Odessa was not included as a host city for EURO 2012.


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.veseliymakler.ru/



























http://www.flickr.com/photos/episa


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Odesa Train Station:*
































































http://dumskaya.net/http://anyuta-od.at.ua


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

fabulous photo updates on Odessa...love the Odessa train station pic.:cheers:


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Odessa in B&W









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/dessa_442292/









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/dessa_juk_de_ishelje_441981/


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

This last shot is amazing! Love this type of photography!


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/strkn








































http://www.flickr.com/photos/alisa_volkova






















http://www.flickr.com/photos/resta-odessa


----------



## derechaconservadora (May 11, 2012)

looks very classy


----------



## Diman_Izh (May 14, 2009)

Шикарно, попробую летом приехать


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful photos from Odessa...kay:


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://horoshiyblog.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Romashka01 said:


> ^^ snowy beach... :lol:





mopc said:


> Summer capital indeed! :lol:


Beach season is year-round.  :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Konstantin Chepel








by Superodesit












































http://dumskaya.net


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

https://profiles.google.com/117134172343766286303


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.interiorgoda.com.ua


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://horoshiyblog.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://horoshiyblog.livejournal.com/


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/feerverk_emotsij_485978/


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Stunning!


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/355202/


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

beautiful photos


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://transphoto.ru/photo/178539/


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

by Вадим Одессит


----------



## Mr.Johnson (Mar 2, 2008)

This or next year I will definitely be there!))


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Beautiful girl in a beautiful city=)


----------



## Acosta (Jan 15, 2012)

Wow, what a city!


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/odessa_odessa_488974


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/amerigo_vespucci_v_odesse_488310/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/cuauhtemoc_368021/


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/489681/


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Odessa certainly looks very beautiful but what it seems to lack, as far as I can see, is a major downtown thorofare. Nothing like the famous street in Kiev (sorry I can never remember it's name) or Nevsky Prospekt. Please correct me if I'm wrong. Thanks.


----------



## Arditi (Nov 13, 2009)

^^ Generally you're right. Historic houses in the center of Odessa have mainly 3-4 floors.

But Khreshchatyk and the Nevsky Prospekt are two completely different streets.


----------



## Arditi (Nov 13, 2009)

BikeDay in Odessa






















































http://dumskaya.net/news/veloden-fotoreportag-019554/


----------



## timo9 (Oct 24, 2008)

great pics!


----------



## Arditi (Nov 13, 2009)

http://ostrozub.com


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/488906/


----------



## Arditi (Nov 13, 2009)

Summer in Odessa 



























http://ostrozub.com


----------



## Arditi (Nov 13, 2009)

http://ostrozub.com


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

One of the most amazing cities in Europe. The "gentle" face of eastern europe. A crossroad between different worlds, and a place full of history. I will pay a visit. :cheers:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## Arditi (Nov 13, 2009)

Fab87 said:


> One of the most amazing cities in Europe. The "gentle" face of eastern europe. A crossroad between different worlds, and a place full of history. I will pay a visit. :cheers:


Thank's for your opinion. I can't well write in english, so i write you in italian 
Se vuoi venire a Odessa ti daro' una mano, nonostante sono interista (leggo con curiosita il vostro tread calcistico)  D'estate Odessa ha sapore mediterraneo grazie anche gli architetti italiani che lavoravano nella citta. Un anno fa sono stato a Verona, ci mi ha piaciuto tantissimo. Verona e' citta molto bella.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Beautiful city. :cheers2:


----------



## DjDeeeeeen (Mar 22, 2010)

***


DjDeeeeeen said:


> Взято тут


----------



## superodesit (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## superodesit (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## superodesit (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## superodesit (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Wonderful aerials. Fantastic to see how green Odessa really is.


----------



## Arditi (Nov 13, 2009)

Arditi said:


> "Шахский дворец" 1852 г.п.


http://dumskaya.net/news/pristanische-svergennogo-monarha-i-ne-imeyuschay-018873/#comment501756


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

^^ National University "Odesa Law Academy"









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/





















































by superodesit





















































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/








by Denis Sidorov


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://voyager-a.io.ua/










http://nicks.io.ua









http://zima.io.ua/







































































http://voyager-a.io.ua/








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sashkakirilenko/


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/odessa_odessa_494649/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://vick.io.ua/








http://tashyk.io.ua/








http://volchenka.io.ua/
















































by Alex Milyayev http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexmilyayev/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/javierhidalgo/
Odessa, Ukraine by ronalddeponald, on Flickr
















































http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://alert.io.ua/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/_ad/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/javierhidalgo/


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

nice pics


----------



## superodesit (Mar 1, 2009)

del


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sashkakirilenko/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://zolotoybereg.com


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/fed-kobets/



































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/simodessa/

















http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/m3-10/












































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/mavesta/



































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hermesmdm/

















http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/fed-kobets/


----------



## Mannesmann (Feb 22, 2012)

Some nice condos and villas, I guess they are for the wealthier people.


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

^^ 
post #213 "Zolotoy Bereg" is villas for millionaires....cost 2 000 000 - 4 000 000 USD ( ~ $4000 - $6000 per square meter) 






^^ commercial "Zolotoy Bereg" 

.......................................................................................................

But in the city may find good homes for $150 000 - $300 000 

*for example*: 320 000 USD ( area *265 sq.m*)






































$135 000 (area *147 sq.m*) 








http://agent.ua/hs60141.html


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.panoramio.com/user/6679003


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.panoramio.com/user/6679003


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.panoramio.com/user/6679003


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.panoramio.com/user/6679003


----------



## superodesit (Mar 1, 2009)

"... I would be in heaven ..."










http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/466926/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.autogespot.com/spots?place=Odessa


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jamiemck/7835795914/sizes/c/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7716087548/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nikitakuzmenko/7845896882/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ddated/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7937790840/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/lucaskt/7772240010/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7931415024/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stevenkidd/7592260638/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/awelch/7905438466/sizes/l/in/photostream/




























































http://www.flickr.com/photos/awelch









http://www.flickr.com/photos/awelch/7905630146/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

ODESSA by El Rey Arabe, on Flickr


----------



## superodesit (Mar 1, 2009)

I was not here^^
probably a closed territory


----------



## superodesit (Mar 1, 2009)

these animal torturers have to bind rope, preferably a metal chain


----------



## superodesit (Mar 1, 2009)

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/nna_okol_fotograf_svadba_383177/


----------



## superodesit (Mar 1, 2009)

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/513927/


----------



## superodesit (Mar 1, 2009)

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/512273/












http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/513502/


----------



## superodesit (Mar 1, 2009)

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/wedding_351929/


----------



## superodesit (Mar 1, 2009)

*night Odessa*



superodesit said:


> http://dstn.org/showthread.php?t=3372


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome, really nice images from Odessa...:cheers:


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.414901681890973.88587.100001134336370&type=3


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

Oyeassa, looking good..kay:


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

http://elektraua.livejournal.com/77989.html


----------



## superodesit (Mar 1, 2009)

Bear_man said:


>


!!!


----------



## superodesit (Mar 1, 2009)

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/_534189/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://ostrozub.com/2012/09/august-2012/#.UFDUPUjgmqE.facebook


----------



## superodesit (Mar 1, 2009)

superodesit said:


> http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/user/14505/
> 
> 
> *morning tea*
> ...


!!!


----------



## superodesit (Mar 1, 2009)

superodesit said:


>





superodesit said:


>


!!!


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/604185/









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/odessa-604170/


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

Odessa has extremely luxury buildings. I think they need to attract Hollywood stars and sell them homes. Economy will skyrocket for sure.


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/public.od.ua


----------



## Den 1111 (May 7, 2012)

*Утро "Ibiza" (пляж Аркадия)*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@Den 1111: Those last photos are yours or not? Please edit them


----------



## Den 1111 (May 7, 2012)

christos-greece said:


> @Den 1111: Those last photos are yours or not? Please edit them


No, the author is not specified, probably, these photos were taken on a mobile phone, so the quality leaves much to be desired.


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Early morning in the city 









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/probuzhdenie-goroda-633333/


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

So many beautiful old houses! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Early morning' photo is really awesome :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://anastasia-basilica.blogspot.com/​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Фото Стася Рудык 









http://vk.com/sanderleik









http://vk.com/phr_sb


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://dumskaya.net









http://vk.com/stasyrudik​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

www. Стася Рудык ​


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://camrador1.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://vk.com/lost_world


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://vk.com/lost_world


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://vk.com/lost_world


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://vk.com/lost_world


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/public.od.ua


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://vk.com/lost_world


----------



## Den 1111 (May 7, 2012)

*Arcadia Beach*

















Олег Горик


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

The suburbs of Odessa

















































http://timer.od.ua


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

New seafront on the beach “Langeron” 




























http://travelodessa.livejournal.com/









http://odessa-life.od.ua/authornewslist/72






































http://odespicture.net/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.panoramio.com/user/6679003​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.panoramio.com/user/6679003


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://alex-rosh.livejournal.com/


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Such a beautiful city with positive energy


----------



## Den 1111 (May 7, 2012)

*Arcadia Beach*

















Виктория Демченко


----------



## Den 1111 (May 7, 2012)

*Arcadia Beach*


----------



## superodesit (Mar 1, 2009)

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/657501/


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

Looking good


----------



## Den 1111 (May 7, 2012)

Оля Шевелёва


----------



## Den 1111 (May 7, 2012)

*Riviera Beach at Full Moon*


























Гена Букин


----------



## Den 1111 (May 7, 2012)

*Quay "Gold Coast"*








Гена Букин


----------



## Den 1111 (May 7, 2012)

*Arcadia Beach*








Гена Букин


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://dcfc-lad.livejournal.com/​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/stevieodessa/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

by Oleg Naumenko


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

by kappa-slavick






























http://www.panoramio.com/user/6679003
​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://nkram.livejournal.com
​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

by Bouzin
​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.panoramio.com/user/6679003
















































































by Грабарчук Владимир
​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

by ang1862 
​


----------



## Wolfowitsch (Mar 26, 2014)

:cheersdessa is amazing


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://vk.com/id2659979
​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://vk.com/photo-32728983_291965193



















http://public.od.ua
​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://vk.com/id151609079 
​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://ostrozub.com/
​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://vk.com/levsavitskiy
​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://vk.com/sinphotographerodessa


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://vk.com/sinphotographerodessa?z=photo-72681021_340619343/wall-72681021_67









http://public.od.ua
​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://vk.com/photo-32728983_304197761







































Dyachenko Dmitriy http://vk.com/sinphotographerodessa


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Сергей Михальчук http://vk.com/deadthebest









http://vk.com/photo-32728983_303737016


















http://vk.com/n_shamray

​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://vk.com


----------



## malyutka (May 8, 2014)

Romashka01 said:


> Человек справа, сидящий рядом со своим велосипедом, это Боря Грачиков.​


----------



## SAN PRI (Oct 8, 2005)

I would like to talk with a historian of Odessa. Anybody can help me ? Thanks a lot.


----------



## superodesit (Mar 1, 2009)

Ask a question. reply


----------



## superodesit (Mar 1, 2009)

superodesit said:


> автор Дана Павлова


!!!


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

https://500px.com/photo/20169295/angel-in-opera-by-andreas-kontokanis?feature=











https://500px.com/photo/65214425/white-dove-by-veronika-andre?feature=











https://500px.com/photo/7980906/untitled-by-Петр-Синкевич?feature=










https://500px.com/photo/91480903/Одесса-пляж-by-sviatoslav-tishkevich?feature=


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://vk.com/Marina_Stafik


----------



## Oleg84 (Feb 21, 2010)

*http://dcfc-lad.livejournal.com/43888.html#cutid1*


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://s1rus.livejournal.com/79814.html#cutid1


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://inspired.com.ua




























http://vk.com


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://vk.com/petrfoto http://pobeda.od.ua


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

by Kappa-Slavick









by Igor Timoshenko









by Ruslan Volhonovich









https://vk.com/photo30913108_335111251?rev=1


----------



## superodesit (Mar 1, 2009)

rainy waltz






http://photographers.ua/photo/dozhdlivyy-vals-870915/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

https://vk.com/id1762408


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

https://vk.com/saswat








http://inspired.com.ua


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

mg:..Makes me want to go there, now..:runaway::runaway::runaway:


----------



## Oleg84 (Feb 21, 2010)

*http://travelodessa.livejournal.com/*


----------



## Oleg84 (Feb 21, 2010)

*http://www.panoramio.com/user/6679003?show=all*


----------



## Oleg84 (Feb 21, 2010)

*http://podolsky.io.ua/album*


----------



## Oleg84 (Feb 21, 2010)

*http://killstar-max.livejournal.com/*


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Wow... splendid architecture! :banana:


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Wow Odessa is gorgeous!! 


Ukraine is such an underrated place.


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

https://vk.com/id225823338


----------



## Arditi (Nov 13, 2009)

http://ostrozub.com/2015/06/may-2015/


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

https://vk.com/photo5542874_267049397


----------



## Oleg84 (Feb 21, 2010)

*http://vk.com/maxkasper1*


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

Odessa National Academic Theatre of Opera and Ballet













































http://lyoshko.livejournal.com/


----------



## Oleg84 (Feb 21, 2010)

*http://www.panoramio.com/user/6679003?comment_page=1&photo_page=3&show=all*


----------



## Chernomorets (May 9, 2014)

http://photographers.ua/DmitriySkvortsov/


----------



## Oleg84 (Feb 21, 2010)

*http://vk.com/id225823338*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice updates as well from Odessa


----------



## Oleg84 (Feb 21, 2010)

*http://vk.com/od_now*


----------



## Oleg84 (Feb 21, 2010)

*http://vk.com/od_now*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Looking good, very nice :cheers:


----------



## Oleg84 (Feb 21, 2010)

Seuxaristo Xristo


----------



## Oleg84 (Feb 21, 2010)

*http://vk.com/id225823338*


----------



## Oleg84 (Feb 21, 2010)

*http://vk.com/id225823338*


----------



## Oleg84 (Feb 21, 2010)

*http://vk.com/id225823338*


----------



## Oleg84 (Feb 21, 2010)

*http://vk.com/id225823338*


----------



## Oleg84 (Feb 21, 2010)

*http://vk.com/id225823338*


----------



## Oleg84 (Feb 21, 2010)

*http://vk.com/abandonedodessa*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again very nice photos from Odessa


----------



## Oleg84 (Feb 21, 2010)

*http://vk.com/id225823338*


----------



## Oleg84 (Feb 21, 2010)

*http://uatalks.com/showthread.php?31-Одеса/page6*


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

двор life










city of trees










pizza heaven










cveti



















Privoz. The market. 














































https://www.facebook.com/lynch.lily/media_set?set=a.10104495083478483.1073741837.1216617&type=3


----------



## Saudad (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## Saudad (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## Saudad (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## Saudad (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## Oleg84 (Feb 21, 2010)

*http://vk.com/id225823338*


----------



## Chernomorets (May 9, 2014)

Вишиванковий фестиваль


Всі у вишиванках: бронзові чоловіки і дівчата з плоті та крові 






Жоден москалик не проскоче повз пильного пса

No Russian terroryst not slip past the watchful dog


http://uatalks.com/showthread.php?31-Одеса/page7&p=59470#post59470


----------



## Chernomorets (May 9, 2014)

http://uatalks.com/showthread.php?31-Одеса/page8


----------



## Chernomorets (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Saudad (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## Saudad (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## Chernomorets (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Chernomorets (May 9, 2014)

http://maristella.com.ua/promosite/


----------



## Chernomorets (May 9, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/Eltishchen...06244305494.1073741869.100004583677815&type=1


----------



## Chernomorets (May 9, 2014)

*Одесі – 600 !!!!!*


----------



## Saudad (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## Saudad (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## Saudad (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## Saudad (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Odessa is such an interesting city. I'm very much struggling to understand why Kharkiv was picked over Odessa as a venue for EURO 2012.


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

http://photographers.ua/DmitriySkvortsov/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

alexandru.mircea said:


> Odessa is such an interesting city. I'm very much struggling to understand why Kharkiv was picked over Odessa as a venue for EURO 2012.


Kharkiv has one of the best public transport systems in Eastern Europe. For example, Kharkiv has three subway lines. Unfortunately, the city of Odessa doesn't have a subway system or any other rapid transit system.


----------



## Chernomorets (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Saudad (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## Saudad (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## Saudad (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## Saudad (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## Chernomorets (May 9, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/lolita.klochkova


----------



## Chernomorets (May 9, 2014)

http://uatalks.com/showthread.php?31-Одеса/page9


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

http://ostrozub.com/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

http://ostrozub.com/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

http://ostrozub.com/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

http://ostrozub.com/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

http://ostrozub.com/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

http://ostrozub.com/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

http://ostrozub.com


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

http://ostrozub.com


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

http://ostrozub.com/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

http://ostrozub.com/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

http://ostrozub.com/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

http://ostrozub.com


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

http://ostrozub.com


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

http://ostrozub.com/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

http://ostrozub.com/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

http://ostrozub.com/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

Summer 2015













































http://ostrozub.com


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

http://ostrozub.com


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

http://photographers.ua/IVARS/


----------



## Santi.M (Nov 15, 2010)

Oplot-M said:


>


Gorgeous :drool:


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

^^ ^^
in autumn








http://photographers.ua/photo/bulvar-odessa-osen-680559/


----------



## Arditi (Nov 13, 2009)

^^ in winter 









http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2068538&page=12


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

http://trainphoto.org.ua/view/42366/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://dumskaya.net


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all you old-school guys


----------



## Chernomorets (May 9, 2014)

superodesit said:


>


http://uatalks.com/showthread.php?31-Одеса/page11


----------



## Chernomorets (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Chernomorets (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Chernomorets (May 9, 2014)

evening promenade under rain drops


----------



## Vinnie420 (Jan 30, 2015)

Nice place!


----------



## SAN PRI (Oct 8, 2005)

Très belle ville au nord de la mer Noire.
Very nice city all along the Black Sea.

Do you have images of Cyprus consulat near Arkadia beach ?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Odessa :cheers:


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498336466937733122


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Source


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Photo by Olexander Sinelnikov


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

https://twitter.com/Leshchenkos


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Space Lover said:


> Source



Before the War








Photo by Olexander Sinelnikov


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Link


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Colors of Odesa








Photo by Vladislav Petrovskiy


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Новини України | Цензор.НЕТ - останні новини дня | Свіжі головні новини України та світу | Цензор.НЕТ


Цензор.НЕТ – останні новини дня в Україні та світі. Найсвіжіші новини зібрані на сайті censor.net




censor.net


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Nando_ros said:


> *Odessa, Ukraine*
> 
> 
> Odessa National Academic Theater of Opera and Ballet by hsadura, en Flickr


...


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Space Lover said:


> Colors of Odesa
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Photo by Alex Sinelnikov


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Summer Morning 








Photo by Alex Sinelnikov


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Photo by Alex Sinelnikov


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

In the port








Photo by Alex Sinelnikov


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Pics by Alex Sinelnikov


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Photo by Alex Sinelnikov


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*







*
















Pics by Alex Sinelnikov


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Photo by Alex Sinelnikov


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

- YouTube


Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




www.youtube.com


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Link


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Yesterday
















Головна - СУСПІЛЬНЕ ОДЕСА


Офіційний сайт регіонального Суспільного мовника. Місцеві новини. Описи та повні випуски програм. Телепрограма. Онлайн. Контакти. Філія АТ "НСТУ"




od.suspilne.media


----------

